# Woodwinked or Tempting?



## lobsterdance (Feb 2, 2008)

I've been meaning to get woodwinked for a while but its never there at the store i go to. I ended up getting tempting the other day. I remembered someone on here saying that tempting was 'their woodwinked' and i'm wondering do i need to get woodwinked now? how different are they?


----------



## aziajs (Feb 2, 2008)

They are very different.  I own them both and I think it's worth owning both.  Woodwinked is a lighter color and more gold in tone.


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Feb 2, 2008)

I own them both also and I think that they are both a little different.... I guess it depends on exactly what you are using it for.... In my opinion they are both worth having ...


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 2, 2008)

They are different enough to have both. I love both....but I love Tempting more.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Feb 2, 2008)

*Oh...You MUSTMUSTMUST get Woodwinked. IMO, Tempting and Wdwkd. are two of MAC's shadows that I would put in the "must-have' category. The color(s)...the texture...BOTH to-die-for! I'm not sure if Tempting is a Veluxe Pearl, but Woodwinked is...and you cannot ever go wrong with a V/P! 

Tempting (as you know by now), is a brown-gold tone...Woodwinked is totally different; it's a really rich, deep brown (I really cannot do it justice with my description, though).  

They surely are different enough from each other to have both of them; I do
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and I LOVELOVELOVE them both...*


----------



## kalikana (Feb 2, 2008)

I think Tempting is Lustre, but anyway, I have both and I tried using Woodwinked for the lid and Tempting for the crease and I LOOOOVE it! lol. I think you should get both


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes i agree.... woodwinked is lighter and has a better texture than tempting, but they are both really nice.  I use woodwinked over lid and tempting in the crease as well. They look similar in the pan but go on way different.


----------



## KTB (Feb 2, 2008)

I went out and bought Woodwinked based on all the hypes here and honestly can't say that I care for it really (I'm ducking now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). yes it's a pretty colour but nothing fantastic IMHO.

Tempting on the other hand is amazing to me. It's a deep, rich brown and even though it's a Lustre (which we all know aren't people's favourites) it's not all glittery with lots of fallout.

If I only had the money to buy one I'd go Tempting and if I had it to do over again I would have bought something different than Woodwinked.


----------



## nunu (Feb 3, 2008)

i love woodwinked!!


----------



## nunu (Feb 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*Oh...You MUSTMUSTMUST get Woodwinked. IMO, Tempting and Wdwkd. are two of MAC's shadows that I would put in the "must-have' category. The color(s)...the texture...BOTH to-die-for! I'm not sure if Tempting is a Veluxe Pearl, but Woodwinked is...and you cannot ever go wrong with a V/P! *

*Tempting (as you know by now), is a brown-gold tone...Woodwinked is totally different; it's a really rich, deep brown (I really cannot do it justice with my description, though). *

*They surely are different enough from each other to have both of them; I do
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I LOVELOVELOVE them both...*_

 
100% agree


----------



## frocher (Feb 3, 2008)

Woodwinked is gorgeous, and so versatile.  Tempting is beautiful as well.


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 3, 2008)

I have both as well. I like tempting but I LOVE woodwinked, in fact so much that it's my must have e/s. Woodwinked is very unique and very different, in the beginning it took me sometime to find great combos. It's a duochrome that is brown based with flashes of gold and rust...it's hard to describe but it applies like butter. Tempting's a nice colour but I find the texture to be chunkier and not as smooth as woodwinked.


----------



## Kuki (Feb 4, 2008)

hahaaa! im gonna disagree with everyone and say TEMPTING IS MY WOODWINKED! It is my FAVOURITEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE e.s i hve ever owned in my entire life! and its the first one i bought! 
i loveeeeeeeeeee it sooooo much!!!!! its beautiful on its own even! i wear it almost everyday even though i own 70 MAC eyeshadows!lol and even my boyfriend knows its name!!!! LOL everytime i go to MAC and look at the eyeshadows, i always pick out one, turn it over to find it says "TEMPTING". LOL i think im obsessed and need to see a shrink!lol
woodwinked is nice too, but tempting is fab! my mum prefers woodwinked, she agrees with tempting being too glittery! but i defend it with my life! i <3 you mr. tempting! 

sorry everyone! please dont hate me! :-(


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Feb 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuki* 

 
_hahaaa! im gonna disagree with everyone and say TEMPTING IS MY WOODWINKED! It is my FAVOURITEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE e.s i hve ever owned in my entire life! and its the first one i bought! 
i loveeeeeeeeeee it sooooo much!!!!! its beautiful on its own even! i wear it almost everyday even though i own 70 MAC eyeshadows!lol and even my boyfriend knows its name!!!! LOL everytime i go to MAC and look at the eyeshadows, i always pick out one, turn it over to find it says "TEMPTING". LOL i think im obsessed and need to see a shrink!lol
woodwinked is nice too, but tempting is fab! my mum prefers woodwinked, she agrees with tempting being too glittery! but i defend it with my life! i <3 you mr. tempting! 

sorry everyone! please dont hate me! :-(_

 
*Don't worry; you're not the only one....I LOVE and ADORE Tempting too!!!! It's gotta be in my five top fave MAC shadows.  It's so beautiful, looks good on damn near everybody, and the texture....oooohhhhh, the texture! It's got to be one of the best Lustres...To me, it doesn't even apply like a Lustre; feels more like a Veluxe to me...I LOVE this shadow!*


----------



## Amaranth (Feb 4, 2008)

I say Woodwinked! Lustres look weird on me, and Tempting is no exception. After a while, all the sparkles fall off or go into my crease, even if I use a good base. It IS pretty though, just not on me, haha.


----------

